
Can I edit application my application? - maram
I submitted my application on time, but I would like to edit few things now. Will that change the status of my application from on-time submission to late application ?
======
brudgers
I suggest using the contact link at Ycombinator
[https://www.ycombinator.com/contact/](https://www.ycombinator.com/contact/)
rather than asking on Hacker News.

